# How to 'unfollow' a thread



## crasher8 (Jul 31, 2013)

is there a way? Thanks


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

Profile tab > Summary > Modify Profile subtab > Notifications.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for that but I think it doesn't relate (unless I'm not understanding the nomenclature) to the 'Show new replies to your posts' area which is what I'm after as opposed to a notification alert.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

That's even easier.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

But...topics on which you're getting notifications should also be listed in the Notifications section of your profile, and there is a checkbox and an Unnotify button there, too.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope, that's still not it. not sure there is a way


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

I guess I don't understand what you're trying to do. What is happening with threads you're following, that you want to stop?


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok let's take the 'People That don't shoot in manual' thread. It's on it's millionth post.
Ricockulous.
I do not care to see it in the list of posts I've replied to any longer. 
So when I navigate to the 'Show new replies to your posts' section in the upper right of the screen. I'd like to opt out of that thread.
I have the choice to 'Mark all messages as read' but not to mark them as read individually. I am aware this might not be available but thought I'd ask.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> Ok let's take the 'People That don't shoot in manual' thread. It's on it's millionth post.
> Ricockulous.
> I do not care to see it in the list of posts I've replied to any longer.
> So when I navigate to the 'Show new replies to your posts' section in the upper right of the screen. I'd like to opt out of that thread.
> I have the choice to 'Mark all messages as read' but not to mark them as read individually. I am aware this might not be available but thought I'd ask.



Ahhh, I see. I woud not call that _following_ a thread, which implies that you have subscribed to it (directly, or indirectly via the checkbox to "Turn notification on when you post or reply to a topic," in the Notifications tab mentioned above). 

No, AFAIK there's no way to do what you want. You replied in that thread, it's going to show up in your Updated Topics view any time there's a new post in the topic. I suppose if you deleted all of your posts in that topic, that would cause it to no longer show up there...


----------



## Admin US West (Jul 31, 2013)

The feature you want is not available in our forum software. From what I've read, tracking things like that adds a load to the server, and for a big forum with lots of users like this one, it can slow things down.

I agree with you that I get tired of seeing the same thread over and over with nothing of value really added. Its also true that we see the same posts over and over, which card should I use in my (Put your camera here).

I'll keep a eye out for the feature.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I call it following a thread, aka Facebook. Potato/Potahto


----------

